# Anyone doing the Santa Cruz Mtn Challenge?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge 2016 copy2 - Santa Cruz County Cycling Club

I'm thinking about this, but I don't have prior experiences with group rides.

Does $65 seem a wee bit steep, like Alba steep? I would feel better if I knew it was going to a good cause, but I can't find any info on the web site. Since I live here, I can do the route myself whenever I feel like it, even if that doesn't entitle me to a commemorative T-shirt (not that there is any indication you get one of those even).


----------



## rideslikeagirl (Sep 26, 2005)

Doing it and looking forward to it!

From their website:
The Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge is the club's annual fundraising bike ride. Funds go to support local grants and education programs. SCCCC is a 501(c)3 non-profit organization.

They are also hosting an evening benefit sail.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I looked everywhere for that.

I since decided to go see Dead & Co. Saturday night instead. (I'm almost tempted to try both.)

FWIW, it was about 87F at the top of Alba at about 10 am this morning. The coastal part of the ride, if it is anything like the rest of this week, will be pleasant and cool, possibly windy.


----------



## rideslikeagirl (Sep 26, 2005)

Should totally do both. ;-) 

First time doing this ride and only a little intimidated. 

Enjoy, whatever you choose!


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

wgscott said:


> ...since decided to go see Dead & Co. Saturday night instead. (I'm almost tempted to try both.)


Ha! Was thinking the same thing! But I think doing both when make me late to Shakedown Street. Can't miss that place.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I prefer to do rides like this with a small group of friends because then I don't have to deal with other people.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm the same way, except both of my friends really hate me, and I am also really cheap, so paying to be around a bunch of people I don't know, giving me the finger when I don't get out of their way fast enough (good old mellow Santa Crud). Plus it is 95F here (milepost 36 on the 75 mile ride) currently, and 98.9F near the top of Alba.










Even my puppy has no energy.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

imjps said:


> Ha! Was thinking the same thing! But I think doing both when make me late to Shakedown Street. Can't miss that place.


You can start the ride at 6am. If you are still running late, you can drop acid at the top of the Swanton Road hill, which will make biking back and the drive on Highway 17 much more interesting.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

wgscott said:


> so paying to be around a bunch of people I don't know, giving me the finger when I don't get out of their way fast enough (good old mellow Santa Crud).


Exactly. I've found most bay area cyclists to be pretentious as hell (especially in SF) and manage to turn you saying "hello" into a competition. They always try to jump on your wheel even if they know they can't hold it. I ride my pace, if someone random flies by me on a climb I know I'm outclassed and accept it. If I want to play the "see if I can hang on" game I do it with my groups of friends on these race simulation rides.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll be sagging at the Zayante fire station. My plan, same as last year, is to ride in early when it's cool. Do our bit to help out, ride down to SC for some Mission St BBQ, and come back through UCSC on the cx bikes. Gonna have way more fun that the guys suffering in the heat.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I've really been enjoying the fire trails at UCSC and Wilder. The UCSC ones are my daily commute.

Having said that, even though it is still 95F here, it is 75F and beautiful in town, and even cooler along the Swanton part of the ride. It is currently 60F in Swanton and 55F on the north coast.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> I prefer to do rides like this with a small group of friends because then I don't have to deal with other people.


Believe me, with this ride, you will rarely be with other people.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I decided to do it. I'm at the half-way point, which happens to be my house, so I came home, let the dogs out, had a shower, change of clothes, and am about to start the second (easier) half. I hardly saw anyone before Alba (which was much easier for me today, thankfully). I kind of got a late start, because I vasilated until the last possible moment. As long as I finish in time for The Dead at the Dump, I am happy.

No one sneered at me grinding up the hill. One guy flew past and said "Hi Dr. Scott!". I didn't get a chance to see who it was, since he was traveling faster than the speed of light.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

imjps said:


> Ha! Was thinking the same thing! But I think doing both when make me late to Shakedown Street. Can't miss that place.


Good call. Even though I finished the ride in plenty of time, the traffic and especially parking was hellacious, and we missed most of the first set.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

wgscott said:


> Good call. Even though I finished the ride in plenty of time, the traffic and especially parking was hellacious, and we missed most of the first set.


I had a great time...there will always be other rides. The show was an absolutle gem. Here's a link to what you missed:https://soundcloud.com/quinfolk/sets/dead-company-7-30-16


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks. Listening now. I'm going to buy the high-res download as soon as it is posted to nugs.net.

From what I did get to hear, I think it was better than the Santa Clara shows last year (in terms of delivery). Except for Days Between. That one is right up there with Alabama Getaway.

Today there was more smoke in Bonny Doon from the Big Sur fire than there was at Shoreline last night. Glad I didn't have that to contend with on Alba.


----------

